
House votes to reinstate Obama-era net neutrality rules - iron0013
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/438100-house-votes-to-reinstate-obama-era-net-neutrality-rules
======
iron0013
The vote was practically along party lines, with all Democrats voting to
reinstate net neutrality and all but one Republican voting against net
neutrality.

Republicans have vowed to kill the bill in the Senate.

